# Free site for building real looking PhotoAlbums online!



## steves (May 1, 2003)

I have a free site for building PhotoAlbums online:
http://www.picturewiz.biz 

For Microsoft Windows PCs   

Check out the Gallery of samples, requires a plugin for playback!

--Steve


----------

